# Great value in a contractor saw



## Riowood1000 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you for the very detail review.


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Craftsman.com has the saw listed for $499.99 and it is eligible for in store pickup..

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00921833000P?vName=Tools+%26+Equipment&cName=Power+Tools&keyword=table+saw

I am disappointed that the wings are only stamped steel instead of cast iron..


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Wish I'da known that a week ago!

I was a little skeptical of the steel wings at first, too, but all of the steel on this saw is very thick and heavy, and it hasn't turned out to be disadvantageous at all. Plus, if I squint my eyes just the right way, the shiny black paint looks a lot like granite! I think you have to go up to the $699 model to get iron wings.

One more thing I should mention, assembly is a bugger. It took me two days, there are tons of tiny little washers and screws which are easily lost, and reading the manual is a must.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the review, good info.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Congrats on your saw purchase. I like the arrangement for the blade guard and riving knife.

I too noticed Sears running a sale this week on that saw. Looks to be a much better option than buying a small direct drive portable unit.

That saw should serve you well for quite a while and you can always add your dust pan back on later if the dust becomes an issue.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Glenn,

If the saw is on sale for a lower price than you bought it for, you can take advantage of Sear's 30-day price protection policy. It is described here.

I used this policy when the price of the model 22124 table saw that I bought went down and it worked easily.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

I had this saw for a while before returning it. I must say that the idea of it is great, but little details led me to return it. First, the throat plates were a big negative to me. They're very thin, which means that creating a zero clearance insert is quite difficult. The fence is just so-so and the window to read the measurement on the rails is terrible. I found myself squinting to read the largest numbers. The mobile base is adequate, but I didn't like having to step on a pedal in the front AND the back to engage the casters. The Hercu-lift on the Rigid saws is much better, in my opinion.

All that having been said, I agree with Glenn that the saw is a great value at under $500. I also agree that it's a big step up from a mobile saw or a Bosch 4100. It's very heavy and stable. It's also got some excellent features like the riving knife and 4" dust port. The switch is large and easy to operate and bump off with your leg. The motor was much quiter than my old Craftsman, too.

Hope that helps someone make an informed decision.


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks ChuckV! You just saved me $50. I went to the Sears store and showed them my receipt. Of course the 20-something-year-old moron behind the counter said they couldn't price match with sears.com until I showed him the printed copy of the price protection policy. He was obviously just being difficult either out of laziness or for for the sheer sake of it. Luckily my original salesman was there who refunded me $53 without question. So now a good bargain has turned into a great bargain.

Cory, I agree those could be seen as shortcomings. Personally I wanted a 3/8" or 1/2" throat plate, but oh well. These things are always a balance between what you would like, what you can get, and what it costs. I, too, looked at and liked the Ridgids, but their granite-top saw has been recalled and is no longer for sale at the local HD, and the next one down (TS3660) was only available online.


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

Gee that riving knife and guard setup does look excellent - the one on my contractor saw is either completely on or completely off…. and a bit flimsy too. Out of interest, have you measured the arbor for wobble and run out? I'm currently having a disagreement over mine with the supplier and I'm looking for real world measurements from similar peices of equipment. Cheers. Simon.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks great, I recieved a catlog from craftsman with this saw in it. I think craftsman is trying to compete with H.D. and the Ridgid saw that sells for 600.00 or so. You just can't beat the value of these contractor saws. They come with everything including a good price. Have fun with your new toy!!!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like you scored! Nice job!!

Couldn't help notice your profile photograph. Are you related to any Brookses, originally from the Detroit area?

Your face is verrrry familiar…..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on your new table saw, great review.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice to see an actual user review of this saw. There's been precious little info about it! Seems like a lot of saw for $500. Are the trunnions cabinet mounted on this saw, or are they table mounted? The saw seems to fit the description of most hybrid saws (110v belt drive induction motor housed inside the enclosure), as opposed to a contractor saw that traditionally has the motor hanging out the back.

Any chance of taking a few pics of the innerds so we can see what's under the hood and how the trunnion system is put together?

Thanks for posting this…


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

Simon, I'm afraid I haven't taken any measurements of runout. I don't have a dial indicator. I did pull on the arbor to see if there was any noticeable play-seemed solid.

Knotscott, I'm almost positive the trunnions are table-mounted. I remember noticing that when I was putting it together. I'll see what I can do about taking some pictures this weekend. Should be pretty easy-the back comes right off after loosening 4 screws.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am looking at buying this saw, with it on sale right now for $449.99, but the download link for the operators manual on sears.com is dead. Can you tell me what the maximum width stacked dado blade this saw can use is? I really appreciate it.

Also, I am in Arkansas too.


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

13/16"


----------



## seamus (Nov 18, 2009)

I just bought this saw and am in the process of putting it together. I got it last sunday when Sears were offering an additional "Friends and Family" 10% discount bringing the price down to $405 plus tax. Given that Sears offers a 30-day price guarantee, anyone that's bought it in the last 30 days should go see if they can get a rebate to get it down to that price. As others have mentioned, the manual sucks so be prepared!


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Have one of these on order now. Comes with a free digital readout for the blade bevel, which sounds nice but I won't hold my breath on the accuracy/durability of such a thing.

The order confirmation did have a link to the manual for the saw, a different one than the link on the Sears site, and one that actually works. If anyone would like to look at the manual, here is the link:

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0910054.pdf

Oh, and Glenn, thanks for the info on the dado size. Of course, if I had just paid closer attention to your original review I wouldn't have had to bother you, but then I would probably have never signed up here or had a reason to come back!


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

See, there's a silver lining to everything! And if it got you to sign up as a fellow lumberjock, then it was worth typing 13/16" again. This is a very nice site, and I hope you get as much enjoyment out of it as I have! Welcome!

P.S.-and I personally think you will enjoy your new saw, unless you have some extraordinary requirement that can only be met by some specialty saw. I have found myself looking for reasons to saw something just to use it. That's a little looney, isn't it?


----------



## Philbobb (Nov 23, 2009)

I picked this saw up about a week ago when it was on sale for $450. The riving knife/guard/kickback pawls are definitely very nice. To raise or lower the riving knife, or remove the guards takes just a couple seconds. The fence rails also have plenty of room to the right to attach a router table if desired. I found the fence to be decent, I recommend pushing the handle towards the rear of the saw while tightening it to keep it square.

I did have issues though. With the blade full up it was square with the miter slot, but after lowering it to about 1/4" it shifted alignment about 1/8", turns out the arbor support bracket pivot wasn't machined square. Not wanting to disassemble and return, I picked up a second to swap the trunnion with. Original problem was fixed - the blade stays aligned no matter the height, but this trunnion had issues as well. It has slop between the arbor bracket and trunnion so pressure on the blade causes it to go out of alignment. I could shim it, but after the two that weren't right from the factory, it's getting returned. From what I've seen these models have too many machining errors. I picked up an R4511 and was much happier with what I saw, the trunnion appears to be a much better design. However this one wasn't without issues, it had a broken trunnion support. Apparently not my month to buy tools.

I don't have much experience with table saws, this being my first one, but I think this one could be pretty good, especially with a nicer fence, if whomever manufactures it puts a little more into quality control in the machining department.


----------



## tooltime (Nov 30, 2009)

I purchased this saw a few weeks ago and am still trying to get it assembled. I am stuck on the RAIL ASSEMBLY section. I had to replaced the 28mm hex head bolts with 30mm hex head bolts that are used to attach the rail assembly to the tabel top, not the table extentions. This worked fine on the front, but the back rails I can not reach the bolt because of the rear panel, it interfers with the bolt threads.

Anyone have any suggestions on this?

Also, no infromation in the instructions on adjusting the rail assemblies, are these to sit down in the holes or should these be pushed up towards the top of the table?

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

RJ, I'll try to advise, but I don't follow your explanation. The heads of the bolts fit into the t-tracks on the back of the rails. Then the bolts go through the holes in the back and front (depending on which rail you are attaching) of the tabletop and extension tables. You put locknuts, washers, and nuts on the bolts from underneath/inside the tables and tighten with a wrench. I do remember there not being much room between the back panel and the inside edge of the table, but it was do-able. Each rail is attached with four bolts, I believe. I don't recall there being any need to adjust the rails up or down because they only bolt on in one position and can't move up or down. They can move left or right as the bolts are able to slide in the t-tracks when loosened, but the instructions say to align the seam where the two rail pieces fit together with the saw kerf. Does that make any sense?


----------



## tooltime (Nov 30, 2009)

Glenn,
I understand you comments. I have tried to put the nut on the back rail bolt attached to the table top (not the extention) and it is extremely difficult. I think I have to remove the back panel in order to get at the bolt threads. My "up and down" comment, there is a little play in the bolt holes on the table top and a lot of play in the extention mounting holes. In order for the fence to fit properly and move side to side without rubbing on the table top, is there any recommendation as to how low below the table top the rails should sit, or should I just mount them at the highest position and then adjust the fence?

My saw appears to have a good alignment to the miter guage slots, appears to be off by maybe a 16th or 32nd of an inch. Somewhere I read that someone was able to take the top of the table off with just 4 bolts, would seem that that would be a better way to reach any adjusting bolts. Do you know anytihing about that? Thanks for your help.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Has any one else had the problems Philbobb was having? I was looking at buying this saw next month and was wondering if it was an uncommon problem.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have had this saw a bit over a month and have gotten it assembled and aligned as closely as I am capable of measuring. Cuts are smooth and any error in cuts are not due to the saw. As an ocasional hobbyist and homeowner type user I expect the saw to be fine for me. Once I have had time to use it more I will post my own full review.


----------



## ghudspeth (Feb 15, 2009)

FWIW, just got through making a zero-clearance insert for the saw out of a 3/8" white plastic cutting board purchased from harbor freight. Used the original insert as a router template to cut it to size, then with a 3/4" straight bit cut a rabbet around the edge so it would drop down flush with the table top. Very nice and only took a couple of hours.

A little tool gloat: I got a nice Incra 1000SE miter gauge for Xmas for it. I have really been enjoying this saw, and I feel it has certainly benefited my woodworking.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

What kind of stock have you been cutting on it? I'm sure the 1.75 hp is enough, but i'm a little on the fence about going up to 3hp. Other than that this saw looks amazing. From your review, and i went to my local sears and looked it all over I don't think there is a better buy out there right now. Especially since the craftsman club for my area can get it for $450 starting tomorrow.

I thought I read it was 220 capable as well. Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## hammer09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Glenn, great review, thanks for posting! I've been considering this saw for a couple of months now and your detailed review, along with some of the responses above, convinced me to order this from Sears about an hour ago. I'm looking forward to getting this in my shop, although from what I've read, assembly will be quite the challenge.

*For anyone looking to get a good deal on this saw, now's the time to purchase.* I saved $100 with the Craftsman Club Discount, $25 with an online coupon (ANEXTJUMP25300), and an additional 10% by purchasing online during Sears Midnight Madness sale (expires 4AM CST on 01/04/10). Brought the total to about $382 plus tax.


----------



## Bjay (Jan 7, 2010)

Glenn,
Thanks for the review. I finally got my new craftsman saw and assembled it! This is my first table saw and I am very excited to use it. But I found that the rip fence doesn't seem right after installing; the front part is nearly touching the table top but the rear end of the fence has about 1/8 inch gap. Do you have any suggestion? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Bjay (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you all guys who welcomes me! And sorry for not responding individually (I have not figure out how to do..) Anyway, I am ordering dado set for this saw and am not sure which size I should get, 6 inch or 8 inch.. Any suggestion?
Thanks!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the review, this is one of the saws I've been considering when I upgrade my little Skil benchtop saw to a full blown model.


----------



## BigDogBiker (Aug 10, 2009)

Glen, thanks for the review!

Hey hammer, thanks for the coupon code. I just ordered my TS for $382/$414 with tax. That's a HUGE difference from $550.


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Just ordered mine! Picking it up tomorrow. Sears was having 15% off this weekend so I paid 380 something total. Thanks for all of the info and coupon code.


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the coupon links! I just picked up this saw this weekend after looking everywhere for the Ridgid and coming up empty. No complaints (yet) though, this saw is much nicer than what I have been using.

While I haven't yet got everything aligned, assembly took me ~3 hours. I'm quite mechanically inclined, but I must say, the instructions for this thing are crap. I did everything myself and it wasn't too bad. First off, I assembled it upside down while still in the foam packaging and on my dolly which lays level on its handle. I bolted the legs and supports up (Dont forget the dust chute! It goes under the supports.). Once the legs and wheels were bolted up, I just lifted up the dolly to set the saw on its side, the top still firmly wedged in the foam. Then remove the dolly and lift the foam up and over. It was not difficult at all. (Anyone whos ever assembled a big hp plotter can learn how the hp engineers use leverage to assemble and move those monsters. The packaging is used for pivoting and whatnot, very clever). Then its just a matter of bolting everything else on. The fence rails gave me the most trouble as sliding them over the bolt heads they kept sticking. Just wiggle them side to side and eventually they wind up where they need to go. I had to use a dead blow hammer on one of the rear rails. So far so good. I will finish aligning everything after work sometime this week.


----------



## onulaw76 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am looking to purchase this item and would LOVE to know the dimensions of the box to see if I can fit it in my Trailblazer (not the EXT model) or if I will need to get a trailer. Thank you and hear from you all soon!


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't remember the exact dimensions, and I already recycled the box. But, I would definitely recommend the trailer. It will make it easier to load and unload.


----------



## onulaw76 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you… I think I will pass for now. The price on this is great right now, so I would hate to see it go - but I think I need a little more time… Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

The box is about 2 1/2' x 2 1/2' by ~4' It fit in my old 4Runner without a problem. Weighs about 300 lbs. I have a rollbar in the truck so I just tied a rope around it and used it like a pulley. If you don't have someone to help you have to be creative to get it out. I am weak and puny so I have gotten pretty good at using pulleys and various forms of leverage.


----------



## Wags (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone. I've been reading the reviews of this Craftsman table saw and decided to buy one myself. I don't have a superbar or anything to really get accurate measurements when trying to square up the blade to the miter slots. I've used a metal ruler with the miter guage to take measurements front and back. The blade was out of alignment by almost 1/8" in the back to start. I loosend the the rear trunion to slide it over, but there isn't enough play to bring it completely into alignment. I losend the front trunion thinking I could move that to compensate for the lack of adjustment in the back, but the front doesn't seem to move (is that the way it is supposed to be?) As close as I can get this thing is to about 1/16" - 3/32" out in the back. Everything that I've read says I should have it squared to between .000 - .003. My numbers give me from .06+ - .09+, not even close. It also seems that I have the same problem Phillbob had where the blade kicks in a touch with it fully extended up. About a quarter turn down it levels out and is consistant all the way down. Do any of you guys with expertise in setting up table saws have any advise, or should I cut my losses and bring this one back to Sears? Thanks.


----------



## woodfusion (Mar 10, 2010)

I ordered my Craftsman 21833 on 2/17/2010. It came about a week later. I put it together without too much problems (about 3 hours). Once I started aligning things I noticed the riving knive bold that is on the spring that bolds into the cast iron was broken off. So, I called Sears and they sent out a new 21833 for me. After 2 hours of putting the second one together, I was smart enough to do the alignments without the wings and rails on since the first step was to remove the motor packaging materials - and it wasn't there! Lucky I did. On the second Craftsman 21833, when I raised the blade tilted to the right a bit. Low and behold, the cast iron part that the blade is attached to that goes up and down with the blade was cracked big time. So, now I am two for two in terms of bad 21833s. The first one came with 7/2009 instructions and the second one came with 1/2010 instructions (better with pictures). Oddly, the 1/2010 instructions still say "draft" on them. I think the whole 21833 is "draft". I have Sears coming out again to pick it up. Needless to say that will be my last day waiting for Sears delivery. I am now looking at Delta, Grizzly, Jet…..

I really liked the features of the 21833 and it wasn't as bad to put together as some make it out. But the quality control really seems to be low. I never even got to take the plastic wrap off the cords…...and I'm out 3 days of vacation waiting for Sears and assembly time of 2 saws. Granted, I could have taken 1/2 days of vacation but it is still annoying.

Sears.com wasn't very accomodating other than to say I can return it or get another one. The local Sears was willing to drop $150 off the 22116. It wasn't enough. I don't think I want a Craftsman label on my saw now. Basically Sears.com and Sears Bricks and Mortar appear to operationg pretty much as two companies with the same stock. So, don't think that your local Sears can/will help much.

Oh, and when I wanted to talk to a manager at the Sears.com customer service line I got put on hold for 30 minutes and then the phone disconnected on Sears' end.

Too bad, my family has been a Craftsman family for a long time.

I hope to be contributing a positive review of a new new table saw in the future.

Dan.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I purchased this saw about a month ago from one of our local Sears stores at a very good sales price. I did not have the time to put it together until last week. As some have had alignment issues, I did also, mine was out .047 out of the box, my instructions were from last year and not very good to say the least. I tried but was not able to get it close to alignment.

Then my 17 year old son was reading an entry her in LumberJocks by Jim611, about the 90 degree set screw on the left of the blade. We tried it and my saw lined right up dead on, my gauge just slightly quivers from one end to the other.

Back the 90 degree set screw out a bit, looking from the back of the saw loosen slightly the the 2 rear trunnion nuts and the front left nut. Align, slowly tighten the left rear nut then the right rear and finally the left front nut. Recheck the settings. Mine was dead on, after following the suggestion on Jim611.

I love this saw. Passes the nickel test. Very quite, cuts smoothly, has not bogged down one bit, from oak to ash and Canadian Maple. Fence and the miter gauge needs some improvement (not what you would expect from Craftsman). It's a keeper. Some reviews for this TS show up under 218330.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Board Runner posted some info on the 218330 review he determined there is an issue with the stock trunnion bolts causing the washer to bend into the trunnion slots. Suggested replacing with hex head of pan head bolts. Read he complete review for further info.


----------



## oldskoolg77 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am in Kentucky, seems the Craftsman Club discount is coming up April 18-24. Will this saw be a $100 dollars cheaper? I just signed up for CC. Will I still get the discount? I was thinking of getting the saw the 18th. Have the above coupon code and 10% for online, how does the club discount work?
jeremy


----------

